# Having emotional flash backs since my husband had to leave state



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

We have reconsiled and hes moved back in as a family since january. Hes had to leave state for work. he left on Saturday morning. I'm living with his paretns because we lost our house. He just had his first full day of work today. I'm starting to have painful emotional flash backs and fear of being apart.

He is staying in a extend a stay place. We were planning on possibly renting a house that becomes available in August. WE have already been told that there would be no credit check and it would be ours if we want it. I asked my husband if he was still planning on renting it, but he said he doesn't want to drive that far. So now my fear is how long do we have to wait to be a family again.


----------



## BronteVillette (Jun 16, 2012)

I can't imagine how difficult this must be for you! It sounds like a lot to deal with at once and insecurity at this time is completely understandable. I am glad you and your husband have reconciled, that was step one and a biggie. However, I am sure you are anxious to find normal again. 

Do you have children? If not, perhaps you could go stay with him at the extended stay place. If so, maybe a visit during the weekends (or whenever he's off work) and for alone time perhaps the grandparents wouldn't mind watching the kids every once in a while. 

I can understand why he may not want to rent the house you mentioned if it is located in another state from his new job. Long commutes can take their toll (and are quite expensive). If you do visit him on the weekends, maybe looking for an alternative nearby could be something you do together.

Stay strong and remember that these things take time. The big theme I am discovering here is that we must take care of ourselves first. I am slowly starting to realize the truth of this. I hope you can find a way to nurture yourself during this stressful time and keep the emotional flashbacks at bay.

I wish you all the best.


----------

